# jdk16 installation stopped



## Vespiary (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello guys!

I have the following problem. Is there anything I can do to solve the issue? Hope, that the solution is possible. 


```
eference to `vtable for sqrtXD_memNode'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `vtable for movI_nocopyNode'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `.L780'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `vtable for cmpXD_regmemNode'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `vtable for movP_nocopyNode'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `vtable for xorl_eReg_memNode'
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product/libjvm.so: undefined reference to `vtable for divX_memNode'
gmake[5]: *** [gamma] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [the_vm] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product'
gmake[3]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[2]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

What did you do, before you got the error?


----------



## Vespiary (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing special.. just typed.. 

cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16 && make install clean

The installation starts with jdk 


```
# Start of jdk build
bsd i586 1.6.0_03-p4 build started: 09-11-19 18:41
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/deploy/make'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/deploy/make'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
echo "WARNING: Importing CUPS from a system location \n" \
              "" >> /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/sanityCheckWarnings.txt
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
```


----------



## Vespiary (Nov 19, 2009)

When I run a command java -version I get the following message:


```
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Does this mean that Java is already installed on my BSD? Sorry for being a lammer. I am a newbie :/


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

Where did you get the java binaries from?


----------



## Vespiary (Nov 19, 2009)

By running the command "make install clean" in the jdk16 folder. 

Than, I just followed the instructions and downloaded a bunch of files into distfiles folder:


```
bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2
jdk-6u17-linux-i586.bin
jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
```

The installation stopped a few times requiring to add new files and libraries. But now... I keep getting the errors from the first post.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

If I am not mistaken. You can fetch the java tarballs from here http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml place them in /usr/ports/distfiles and run make install clean again.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

A better option is to install diablo-jdk16 from ports. I am sure this one will install without any errors. Unless you really need jdk16... I am sorry the link I give you was for diablo-jdk16


----------



## Vespiary (Nov 19, 2009)

Buddy, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 19, 2009)

Your welcome!


----------

